

Stop Using Curved Drop Shadows - ryannielsen
http://delvarworld.github.com/blog/2012/05/14/stop-using-curved-drop-shadows/

======
dlsym
Also annoying: Ignoring the "global light" on a Website.

Popular example: The new Ars Technica Design: Background - light from the
bottom; Social Icons - light from above. (There are worse examples out there
but this just came to my mind first...)

~~~
mnicole
Great example; the new Ars Technica gives me a headache. It's clean, but it is
impossible to read and harder to navigate. I've been meaning to redesign it
myself for fun.

------
idspispopd
Although I am not a fan of the fashion, it is indeed possible to create this
effect in real life by shooting directly face on from a distance while
maintaining orthogonal edges on the sheet. Like any form of forced perspective
there are correct and incorrect ways to use it which is where the perceptual
problem arises.

For example if the image portrayed is particularly detailed/noisy, then it's
ideal to distort it to lend to the fact that the edges are curled towards the
viewer (a weaker version of how a label around a cylinder appears distorted.)

------
BrainScraps
This trend has been getting my goat for a while! Such a lame use of pixels to
confuse the mind and yield absolutely no cognitive benefit!

